# Dermatologist in Lisbon



## expato

Hi

I need a really good expert Dermatologist in Lisbon, who speaks English.
Anyone can recommend?

Thanks


----------



## caronnyc

are there good dermatologists in Lisbon center? are there mohes surgeons available for someone with a history of skin cancer? I thinking of moving there...


----------

